# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  BOOSTER NOCO GENIUS GB40

## john_b

Αξίζει η αγορά του;
Θεωρείται ότι ενέχει κινδύνους η αποθήκευση στον χώρο αποσκευών με υψηλές θερμοκρασίες το καλοκαίρι;
Έχετε κάποια εναλλακτική πρόταση;

https://www.tserkezidis.com/Noco-Genius-GB40

----------


## Ste7ios

Όπως κάθε τι που περιέχει μπαταρία απαιτεί την προσοχή μας, ειδικά κατά τη φόρτιση.

Αν σκοπεύεις να το έχεις συνεχώς μέσα στο αμάξι κατακαλόκαιρο, καλύτερα όχι. Στην καλύτερη θα μειώσεις αρκετά γρήγορα τη διάρκεια ζωής της μπαταρίας του (LiCoO2).

----------


## john_b

Άργησα να απαντήσω γιατί είχα βλάβη στο δίκτυο και ήμουν χωρίς τηλ. και ίντερνετ.
Μα ο σκοπός αυτών των συσκευών είναι να βρίσκονται μόνιμα στο αυτοκίνητο μη τυχόν και μείνουμε από μπαταρία σε κανένα κατσάβραχο.
Τα κλασικά που είναι ογκώδη και βαριά είναι άλλη περίπτωση. Αυτά, λόγο της μπαταρίας που φέρουν, είναι ασφαλή;
Επίσης, κάνουν το ίδιο καλά τη δουλειά γι την οποία προορίζονται; 
Και φυσικά, το έχει κανείς να μας πει γνώμη;

----------


## Ste7ios

Δεν ισχύει κάτι διαφορετικό απο οτι ισχύει για τις μπαταρίες λιθίου. Το εύρος λειτουργίας του είναι -20°C με 50°C. Για τη φόρτιση είναι μικρότερο.

Μια χαρά ασφαλή είναι τουλάχιστον τα επώνυμα ακολουθώντας προσεκτικά τις οδηγίες χρήσης τους.

Την δουλειά την κάνουν μια χαρά καθώς ξερνάνε όλο το ρεύμα τους μέσα σε μια στιγμή και με σχετικά μικρή πτώση τάσης σε αντίθεση με τις μολύβδου...

Εγώ δεν το αφήνω μέσα στη μοτοσικλέτα αν είναι να μείνει στον ήλιο, το κουβαλάω στο τσαντάκι μου.

Πέρα απο τη φθορά των στοιχείων απο τη ζέστη, έχεις και μεγαλύτερη αυτοεκφόρτιση.



https://no.co/media/nocodownloads/fo...user-guide.pdf

----------


## john_b

Ποιο έχεις;

----------


## Ste7ios

Ballistic Backpack. Φασόν πρέπει να είναι...

Το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει έως σήμερα μόνο ως power bank. Η μπαταρία & το σύστημα φόρτισης είναι πάντα υπο επιτήρηση οπότε δύσκολο αν και όχι αδύνατο να το χρειαστώ σαν jump starter, για αυτό και το πείρα...

----------


## john_b

Το πήρα (Noco Genius Boost GB40) και φαίνεται πολύ ποιοτική και στιβαρή κατασκευή. Από τα βίντεο που είδα, πρέπει να είναι απολύτως αποτελεσματικό.

νοκο.jpg

----------


## georgeb1957

Καλορίζικο.
Εχω ακριβώς το ίδιο και με έχει σώσει πολλές φορές. Είναι πολύ ποιοτική η κατασκευή του και δεν έχει σχέση με τα αντίστοιχα κινέζικα.
Κατασκευάζεται στην Κίνα αλλά είναι αμερικάνικων προδιαγραφών και έχει 1 χρόνο εγγύηση.
Αν είναι φορτισμένο 100% μπορείς να κάνεις μέχρι και 5 εκκινήσεις μέχρι να φθάσει η χωρητικότητα του στο 70%.
















όταν

----------

john_b (01-03-19)

----------


## DLS 33

αυτο δεν ειναι καλο ?  https://www.banggood.com/89800mAh-12...r_warehouse=CN 
    δεν αξιζει 44 euro  να το αγορασω ?

----------


## Ste7ios

Ψάξε για reviews σε forums, ΟΧΙ σχόλια σε sites που κάνουν πωλήσεις.

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορεί να είναι σχεδόν 90 Ah. Μπορεί να μην είναι ούτε καν 12 Ah που γράφει παραμέσα. Σε reviews που έχω δει π.χ. στο YouTube κάποια είναι τόσο απαράδεκτα που τα καθιστά επικίνδυνα. Οπότε προσοχή.

----------

